# استفسار هل يمكن صنع مكيف كهربائي للسيارة



## Omar Sawalha (5 يناير 2011)

هل يمكن صنع مكيف كهربائي للسيارة دون الحاجة الى اخذ دوران من المحرك؟؟؟









برجاء مراعاة اختيار اسم الموضوع بحيث يدل علي المحتوي ، حتي لا يُغلق او يُحذف الموضوع (تم تغيير العنوان ).


----------



## Omar Sawalha (5 يناير 2011)

يعني نستبدل كمبرسور المكيف مثلا بمولد كهرباء و منه نقوم بتشغيل المكيف الكهربائي؟؟؟


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

أولا يجب أن تكون محدد وواضح فى كلامك
فلا يجوز مثلا أن تقول " نستبدل كمبرسور المكيف مثلا بمولد كهرباء " لأن المولد الكهربائى لا يقوم بضغط الزيت (وسيط التبريد)

و لكن ان كان قصدك تشغيل compressor كهربائيا فهى عملية جائزة
و كمثال قريب لذلك أجزاء كثيرة من المحرك يمكنها الاعتماد على دوران عمود الكرنك أو يمكنك استبدال الحركة الدورانية عن طريق محرك كهربائى مثل مروحة radiator و مضخات الزيت وغيرها من الأجزاء

هذا رابط يشرح A/C Compressor

http://www.engineeringautomotive.com/videos/automotive_training_video_details-id-409.html
هذا الرابط يشرح بالتفصيل عملية تكييف السيارة

Automotive Air conditioning​


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور
و لكن القصد من وضع الدينمو هو لتزويد المكيف الكهربائي و تخفيف الضغط عن المولد الرئيس 
و الفكرة اصلا بالإستغناء عن استعمال الكرنك بسبب ما يولده المكيف من حمل على المحرك
و باعتقادي ان المولد اخف حمل من المكيف
و ارجوا التصحيح ان تم ذكر اي شيء خاطىء


----------

